# Westsssssiiiiidddddeeeee!!!!!



## M.J.H. (Jun 11, 2007)

Westsssssiiiiidddddeeeee!!!!! 

Well, I made the mistake of trying to stray from Westside again. 

A stupid mistake on my part as usual, and now I'm back on the bandwagon again within about a week this time. Luckily I wasn't gone for too long, lol. All it ever takes is just me sitting back and looking at my training/diet and seeing what works best for me. And then realizing when I'm on Westside how great I feel, and how amazing my workouts always are. Anyway, I'm going to be following this basic Westside split as usual.

*1. DE Bench
2. ME Squat/Deadlift
3. Rest
4. ME Bench
5. DE Squat/Deadlift
6. Rest*

Feel free to post comments, suggestions, ask questions, etc.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 11, 2007)

This is good for me as I'll probably be following these exact workouts.

Still, come on man, stick with it. ;p


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 11, 2007)

Well, finally someone who changes up routines more often than I do!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 11, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Well, finally someone who changes up routines more often than I do!!!



Oh yea, get used to it 

Whatup Mike


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 11, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Well, finally someone who changes up routines more often than I do!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 11, 2007)

PreMier said:


> Oh yea, get used to it
> 
> Whatup Mike



Where YOU been ?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 11, 2007)

PreMier said:


> Oh yea, get used to it


YEAH, where you been?!


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 11, 2007)

PreMier said:


> Oh yea, get used to it
> 
> Whatup Mike



Yeah, I expect 2 new journals by August.


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 11, 2007)

Nothing can seperate a man and his true love...

You better just rock it out now Mike.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 11, 2007)

*soxmuscle*
Sounds good to me, man. It was honestly that conversation we had that inspired me to get back on Westside, lol. I was thinking about my workouts and what works for me and to me it would be stupid not to be on Westside, when such an effective program is available/optimal. 

*Stewart*
Yeah dude, honestly I change really often. Well, I always end up back at Westside so I'm not sure why I don't just do a deload week. I really think that I should do a deload week instead of always switching it up for a week. Because honestly what I do is every 4-6 weeks or even 6-8 weeks is just do a lighter more bodybuilding style program - and then switch back to Westside. 

*PreMier*
I know right, lol. That's the truth, but everything is good. Same old sh-t, still banging away on Westside. Been away from IM for a year or so and during that time I was basically on Westside pretty much the entire time. Off and on, like always, but overall, stuck to Westside.

*yellowmoomba*
Thanks for stopping by, bro. And yeah I know what you mean I haven't seen Jake (PreMier) around lately at all the way he used to be! 

*JerseyDevil*
Nice to see you're still around, bro. 

*AKIRA*
Probably! 

*Gallaman*
That's the truth, bro. Doing Westside today it felt so great to be back, I hope you're back soon!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 11, 2007)

Monday; 6-11-2007


*DE Bench* (60 minutes, 47 sets)

*Speed Bench Presses*
185 x 3
185 x 3
185 x 3
185 x 3
185 x 3
185 x 3
185 x 3
185 x 3

_Dropset_
*Machine Shoulder Presses*
Stack x 8
215 x 8
185 x 8
155 x 8
125 x 8
95 x 8
65 x 8

_Triset_
*Smith-Machine CG Bench Presses / Standing French Presses / Cable Pressdowns*
190 x 8 / 95 x 6 / 115 x 12
190 x 8 / 95 x 6 / 115 x 12
190 x 8 / 95 x 6 / 115 x 10

*Dips*
15
15
15
15
15
15

_Dropset_
*Pec-Deck Flyes*
155 x 6
125 x 6
95 x 6
65 x 6
35 x 6

*Seated DB Lateral Raises*
25's x 12
25's x 12
25's x 11
25's x 10
35's x 7
35's x 6

_Superset_
*Internal Cable Rotations / External Cable Rotations*
12.5 x 12 / 12.5 x 12
12.5 x 12 / 12.5 x 12

*Machine Crunches*
125 x 20
125 x 20 

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill.


Diet- Really clean, as usual. The same old foods, high-protein, low-carb, and moderate/high-fat. 

Sleep- 8 hours.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 12, 2007)

Tuesday; 6-12-2007


*ME Squat/Deadlift* (45 minutes, 23 sets)

*Rack Deadlifts* (bar set at knee level)
135 x 3
225 x 3
315 x 3
405 x 3
455 x 2
495 x 2
545 x 2
*585 x 3! PR*
*635 x 3! PR*

*Seated Good Mornings*
135 x 6
135 x 6 
205 x 4
205 x 4
205 x 4

*Bentover DB Rows*
90's x 6
90's x 6 
90's x 6 
90's x 6 
*110's x 4! PR*
110's x 4
100's x 5

*Cable Crunches*
Stack x 15
Stack x 15

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill.


Diet- The usual, very clean. Today me and the wifey are heading up to Six Flags so hopefully I can keep my diet clean all day! I know I'll be slamming Michelob Ultra's all day, though, lol.

Sleep- 6 hours. 

Weight- 214 lbs. fully clothed. Not too bad at all, about where I expected myself to be. I would rather hover around 205 lbs. personally, but whatever.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 12, 2007)

Here are today's videos, damn it feels great to be back on Westside. The rush from training heavy under 3 reps on Westside can't even be described. 

Rack pulling 635 lbs. for a triple:






YouTube Video











And then DB rowing the 110's for 4:






YouTube Video


----------



## PreMier (Jun 12, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Where YOU been ?





JerseyDevil said:


> YEAH, where you been?!



Chillin like a villian. I will start working out again someday.


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 12, 2007)

> *Rack Deadlifts* (bar set at knee level)
> 135 x 3
> 225 x 3
> 315 x 3
> ...



You can always tell an experienced powerlifter when they are capable of generating incredible fiber recruitment in a one rep effort attempt.  Here's what I mean Mike, this was my last rack pull workout about a week ago:

495x5
545x4
585x3
635x2  YouTube - Rack Pull 635x2

Yet my one rep max is 655 with rack pulls (I can do 675 though for sure) and yours is 745 - talk about generating force.  If you ever took up competitive powerlifting you could be incredible in raw competitions...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 12, 2007)

Gallaman said:


> Yet my one rep max is 655 with rack pulls (I can do 675 though for sure) and yours is 745 - talk about generating force.  If you ever took up competitive powerlifting you could be incredible in raw competitions...



How much do you guys think you could pull without straps?  You do know they're not allowed in competition, right?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 12, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> How much do you guys think you could pull without straps?  You do know they're not allowed in competition, right?



Excellent point.  My wrists, genetically, are like 5 inches, which is too bad because I can't imagine my forearms have much growth potential.

With that being said, when grip strength isn't taken into consideration, I can do pretty well deadlifting.

Mike - I hit a PR of 405 yesterday deadlifting, I'm getting pumped to start Westside next Sunday.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 12, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I hit a PR of 405 yesterday deadlifting



  Does that put you close to the 2.5 x BW level?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 12, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Does that put you close to the 2.5 x BW level?



I'm hovering around 150 these days, I'm hoping with the help of Mike and his Westside programs I can get there in the next couple of months.


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 12, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> How much do you guys think you could pull without straps?  You do know they're not allowed in competition, right?



Give me chalk and I can hold onto much more than I can deadlift.  I train my grip exlusively for this reason.  Chalk is not allowed in my gym and I hate going over/under with my grip in rack pulls because of the strain on the biceps.  Just yesterday I strapped on 5 plates to a weight belt and dead hanged for 20 seconds after two previous all out sets with 3 and 4 plates.  Excellent point T.

I was actually in a powerlifting competition in April near St. Louis just for the deadlift, and competed raw.  I pulled a 551 on my second, and went for 584 on my third but missed because of slow speed from the floor - grip was not an issue.  My best pull is 565 in the gym, no chalk, no wraps, no belt, set about three months ago now.


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 12, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I'm hovering around 150 these days, I'm hoping with the help of Mike and his Westside programs I can get there in the next couple of months.



You'll get it with MJH's help for sure..


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 12, 2007)

Gallaman said:


> Give me chalk and I can hold onto much more than I can deadlift.  I train my grip exlusively for this reason.  Chalk is not allowed in my gym and I hate going over/under with my grip in rack pulls because of the strain on the biceps.  Just yesterday I strapped on 5 plates to a weight belt and dead hanged for 20 seconds after two previous all out sets with 3 and 4 plates.  Excellent point T.
> 
> I was actually in a powerlifting competition in April near St. Louis just for the deadlift, and competed raw.  I pulled a 551 on my second, and went for 584 on my third but missed because of slow speed from the floor - grip was not an issue.  My best pull is 565 in the gym, no chalk, no wraps, no belt, set about three months ago now.



Well it seems as if you've got the grip work covered quite well.  

Too bad about the chalk not being allowed.  I don't think it's supposed to be allowed where I workout either, but I work out early in the morning when it's not crowded and no one has ever said anything.  I'm careful with the chalk and clean up thoroughly when I'm done.  It takes me several minutes to clean the bar and plates when I'm done deadlifting, but it's a small price to pay .


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

Gallaman said:


> Give me chalk and I can hold onto much more than I can deadlift.  I train my grip exlusively for this reason.  Chalk is not allowed in my gym and I hate going over/under with my grip in rack pulls because of the strain on the biceps.  Just yesterday I strapped on 5 plates to a weight belt and dead hanged for 20 seconds after two previous all out sets with 3 and 4 plates.  Excellent point T.
> 
> I was actually in a powerlifting competition in April near St. Louis just for the deadlift, and competed raw.  I pulled a 551 on my second, and went for 584 on my third but missed because of slow speed from the floor - grip was not an issue.  My best pull is 565 in the gym, no chalk, no wraps, no belt, set about three months ago now.



I lived in St.Louis for a year or 2. I will probably be personal training there soon as well. Where did you compete at?


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 12, 2007)

M.J.H. said:


> Tuesday; 6-12-2007
> 
> 
> *ME Squat/Deadlift* (45 minutes, 23 sets)
> ...



Damn, Ive never tried Rack Deads.  I dont know if I should cuz of the ol' back..

Oh and DITCH the michelob ultras.  Miller Lites are only 1 calorie more and they have a higher alcohol %.  Not sure if youre drinking the ultras for the taste(i dont drink alcohol for the taste period), but why devour empty calories unless they give back what you put in?

Becks Lite has 64 calories.  But a 12 pack may only feel like a 6 pack.  Kind of a double edged sword there.


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

I was wondering about the Becks I saw that to. Miller is the only thing I have been drinking as well. I just dont feel like I get a hangover with that choice.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 12, 2007)

Double D said:


> I was wondering about the Becks I saw that to. Miller is the only thing I have been drinking as well. I just dont feel like I get a hangover with that choice.



During the...hmm, fuck I dont remember which UFC...might have been the Randy Coture one, I drank almost all the Beck Lights and drove home just fine.  Kind of a rip considering it was like $16?


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

Note to self....."No Becks".......I saw the Lite Henikens.....those sound good!


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 12, 2007)

Fuck it if you are going to drink.  Drink the real shit.  Not this faggy piss.


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

What is the good shit that you Canadians drink?


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 12, 2007)

Unibroue - La fin du monde 9% alcohol


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

I have never even heard of it.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 12, 2007)

Don't the only serve bud or bud light in your bars in Missouri


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

Damn near.....not to many foreign made beers.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 12, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Don't the only serve bud or bud light in your bars in Missouri



You're forgetting Busch Light, ha


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> You're forgetting Busch Light, ha



No hes not.....Its not sold in bars around here to much.


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 12, 2007)

Double D said:


> I lived in St.Louis for a year or 2. I will probably be personal training there soon as well. Where did you compete at?



Hey D, it was sponsored by WABDL and it was in Collinsville, outside of St. Louis, at the Gateway Convention Center.  Know it?


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

I know Collisville sorta....I know Wild Country. Anywhere near that?


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 13, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Fuck it if you are going to drink.  *Drink the real shit.  Not this faggy piss.*



Good advice and consider it done!

But then youll be outta business...


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 13, 2007)

M.J.H. said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Never tried doing DB Rows bilaterally...


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 14, 2007)

*PreMier*
I'm not sure if I read that right or not, did you say you stopped lifting? 

*Gallaman*
Thanks for stopping by, bro. I'm not sure if I'll ever actually go ahead and compete in powerlifting or not, honestly. I can't say that I have that much of a desire to, for whatever reason. I just think that competing takes the fun out it, if that makes sense? And yeah that is pretty weird about the rack deadlifts, kind of makes me want to try and pull 675 or so for a triple.

*Triple Threat*
I could easily pull 700+ without straps, just chalk. I would honestly prefer to use chalk but my gym doesn't allow it. Sometimes I'll sneak it in but usually they're pretty weird about it. 

*soxmuscle*
Definitely get into Westside, bro. If you're pulling 405 without even starting Westside I guarantee you'll shoot your deadlift up to 500 in the next year or so. Sounds like it's impossible now, but when you get going on Westside nothing is impossible.  

*Double D*
I'm a really big fan of Michelob Ultra personally, but I also like Miller Lite. I'm also a huge vodka fan, honestly. 

*AKIRA*
Yeah I absolutely love doing rack deadlifts, great for strengthening your lockout. Lately my deadlift has suffered at lockout, for whatever reason. I can easily pull the weight off the floor it isn't until I get up to about knee level that I really start to struggle. And give bentover DB rows a shot, it's one of my favorite back exercises by far. 

*IainDaniel*
That's what I say, forget light beer stick to liquor!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 14, 2007)

Wednesday; 6-13-2007


*Rest*

*Cardio*
6 minutes of interval training on the treadmill + 4 minutes of walking on the treadclimber, and finished with 10 minutes of climbing the stairmaster. Today my intervals looked like this:

1- 3.0 MPH
2- 10.0 MPH
3- 3.0 MPH
4- 10.0 MPH
5- 3.0 MPH
6- 10.0 MPH

And this was much harder than I remembered it being! I had to stop after just 3 sprints because I was so friggin' exhausted, lol. 

*Seated Calf Raises*
190 x 20
190 x 20
190 x 20
190 x 20
190 x 20

*Cable Crunches*
Stack x 15
Stack x 15
Stack x 15


Diet- Click here for today's FitDay. Notice the Michelob Ultra and the shots of rum, lol. 

Sleep- 8 hours.


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 14, 2007)

Double D said:


> I know Collisville sorta....I know Wild Country. Anywhere near that?



Na I don't know it - I'm from Chicago I don't know the St. Louis area well.


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2007)

Gallaman said:


> Na I don't know it - I'm from Chicago I don't know the St. Louis area well.



St.Louis and Chicago are no where alike. Chicago is alot more fast paced where as St.Louis is more laid back. As you must know sitting at a stop light in Chicago for more than 2 seconds after it turns green is a huge no no! You will be cussed and honked at immediatly! It reminds me of New York!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 14, 2007)

Double D said:


> St.Louis and Chicago are no where alike. Chicago is alot more fast paced where as St.Louis is more laid back. As you must know sitting at a stop light in Chicago for more than 2 seconds after it turns green is a huge no no! You will be cussed and honked at immediatly! *It reminds me of New York*!


 
Ha! I hate NY


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 14, 2007)

*Gallaman*
I always forget you're out in the mid-west, for some reason I always think you're here on the east coast, no idea why.

*Double D*
Can you PM Gallaman, dude? Not trying to have my journal filled with all non-related posts, thanks. 

*Stewart*
I love NY!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 14, 2007)

Thursday; 6-14-2007


*ME Bench* (55 minutes, 26 sets)

*Suspended Bench Presses* (bar set 1-2" off of chest)
135 x 3
165 x 3
195 x 3
225 x 3
255 x 2
285 x 2
315 x 1
*365 x 1! PR*

*Skullcrushers* (to forehead)
115 x 6
115 x 6
145 x 5
145 x 5
165 x 4
*175 x 2! PR*
*165 x 8! PR*

*DB Front Raises*
70's x 6
70's x 6
70's x 6
*80's x 4! PR*
80's x 4

_Superset_
*Internal Cable Rotations / External Cable Rotations*
12.5 x 12 / 12.5 x 12
12.5 x 12 / 12.5 x 12

*Cable Crunches*
Stack x 15
Stack x 15

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill. 


Diet- Click here for today's FitDay. 

Sleep- 7 hours.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 14, 2007)

Here's my videos from today, suspended bench pressing 365 lbs. for a single. 






YouTube Video











Skullcrushers, 175 lbs. for a double:






YouTube Video











And finally, DB raises with the 80's for 4: 






YouTube Video


----------



## PeteTheGreek (Jun 14, 2007)

Don't bench from a dead stop with the pins that low.  You'll rip your front delts and rotator cuffs off.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 15, 2007)

M.J.H. said:


> *Stewart*
> I love NY!


 
Not if you live here


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 15, 2007)

*PeteTheGreek*
Funny I've heard that a few times in the past, but I've honestly never had a problem. As long as I've always warmed up I've never had a problem doing them. 

*Stewart*
I always forget how close you live, such a small world.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 15, 2007)

Friday; 6-15-2007


*DE Squat/Deadlift* (60 minutes, 44 sets)

Not a bad session today at all, I really like getting back into Westside style training again. My workouts lately have all been very good lately, I think it's a mix of taking Lipo-6 and ephedrine stacked together preworkout. And I've also been taking 20 oz. Gatorade and drinking it during my workout, mixed with 10g of creatine. 

*Speed Deadlifts*
315 x 2
315 x 2
315 x 2
315 x 2
315 x 2
315 x 2
315 x 2
315 x 2

_Superset_
*Pull-Ups / Stiff-Arm Cable Pullovers*
8 / 80 x 12
8 / 80 x 12
7 / 80 x 12
7 / 80 x 12

_Dropset_
*Leg Extensions*
Stack x 8
215 x 8
185 x 8
155 x 8
125 x 8
95 x 8
65 x 8 
35 x 8

_Dropset_
*CG Cable Rows*
280 x 6
250 x 6
220 x 6
190 x 6
145 x 6

*Hyperextensions*
25 x 20
25 x 20
25 x 20
25 x 20

_Dropset_
*CG Preacher Curls* 
125 x 6
105 x 6
85 x 6
65 x 6
45 x 6
25 x 12

*Seated DB Shrugs*
80's x 15
80's x 15
80's x 15

*Cable Crunches*
Stack x 15
Stack x 15

*Cardio*
5 minutes of walking on the treadclimber.


Diet- Click here for today's FitDay. Pretty clean for the most part aside from the liquor, lol. 

Sleep- 6 hours.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 15, 2007)

Excellent workout.  

I worked out before work yesterday morning, flew out to Boston tonight, I'm itching to get started on this routine, which is strange, because usually I enjoy my two days off on the weekends.

Perhaps thats because for the first time in a long time I'm not getting loaded on the weekends.. ha..


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 16, 2007)

God your strong and eating pretty good especially for a power lifter.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 16, 2007)

*soxmuscle*
Yeah I have the bad habit of getting all retarded on the weekends too, but lately I've been getting sh-tfaced almost every night! Smoking all day, almost every day, and then drinking probably 5 nights a week, lol. Who knows how my workouts even continue to stay positive, lol.

*Brutus_G*
Thanks dude, appreciate the feedback. I'm going to attach a recent picture just to show I really don't feel like I'm a true powerlifter at all, definitely leaning more towards bodybuilding with powerlifting just being my secondary goal. Muscular development definitely being my first goal, of course.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 16, 2007)

Saturday; 6-16-2007


*Rest* 

*Cardio*
10 minutes of walking on the treadclimber + 10 minutes of climbing the stairmaster. 

*Smith-Machine Calf Raises*
190 x 15
190 x 15
280 x 12
280 x 12
370 x 8
370 x 8

*Cable Crunches*
Stack x 15
Stack x 15

*Side Bends*
30's x 15
30's x 15


Diet- Click here for today's FitDay. 

Sleep- 6 hours.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 16, 2007)

What is with the Vodka lol? Your lookin real good man did you come off a cut?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 17, 2007)

M.J.H. said:


> *Stewart*
> I love NY!


Me too!  But I sure wouldn't want to live there.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 17, 2007)

*Brutus_G*
Nah, not coming off a cut. Just always trying to stay pretty lean while increasing my strength. My first goal is always to stay in the best possible shape with my secondary goal being strength, etc. And I'm out almost every night drinking, lol. 

*JerseyDevil*
Good point, not sure if I could deal with it either, lol.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 17, 2007)

Sunday; 6-17-2007


*DE Bench* (50 minutes, 43 sets)

*Speed Decline Bench Presses*
185 x 2
185 x 2
185 x 2
185 x 2
185 x 2
185 x 2
185 x 2
185 x 2
185 x 2

_CAT 100_
*Dips*
42
18
16
13
11

*Seated DB Lateral Raises*
25's x 10
25's x 10
25's x 10
35's x 7
35's x 7
20's x 16

_Dropset_
*Machine Incline Bench Presses*
Stack x 5
215 x 5
185 x 6
155 x 6
125 x 7
95 x 7
65 x 8
35 x 8

_Dropset_
*One-Arm Cable Pressdowns*
70 x 8/8
60 x 8/8
50 x 8/8
40 x 8/8
30 x 8/8
20 x 8/8

*Reverse-Grip Military Presses*
95 x 10
95 x 10
95 x 10

_Superset_
*Internal Cable Rotations / External Cable Rotations*
12.5 x 12 / 12.5 x 12
12.5 x 12 / 12.5 x 12

*Side Bends*
30's x 15
30's x 15

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill.


Diet- Click here for today's FitDay. Yesterday as you could see my diet was awful, lol. Low in protein, had a vodka and water ice, and some other crap all night!  

Sleep- 6 hours.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 17, 2007)

What does _CAT100 _mean?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 17, 2007)

Damn 670 cals lol. could you tell me some of the stuff you do to stay so lean?


----------



## nads786 (Jun 18, 2007)

hey man wassup, i had a quick question for ya, how do you get in all your meals if your alwasy out? do you always have pb and whey in your car?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 18, 2007)

*soxmuscle*
CAT is a technique that Saturday Fever showed me and it's basically where you pick a weight where you hit failure around 20-25 reps, but you continue doing sets until you reach 100 reps. In other words you take as little rest as possible between sets, and continue doing sets to failure until you reach 100 reps. It's a great technique, I use the CAT technique on almost every DE day, just because of how effective it is. It's almost like an extended dropset. 

*Brutus_G*
Not too sure what you mean, bro. Some of the things I do to stay lean? I list my training/diet on a daily basis here in my journal, and other than liquor, I consider my diet fairly clean. Lately I've been drinking like crazy, but I don't usually drink so often. And even when I drink I limit myself to diet coke & vodka's, or Michelob Ultra or Miller Lite. 

*nads*
My meals are pretty simple, and no I don't keep whey protein and peanut butter in my car, lol. My meals basically look like this: 

Meal 1, 9:45 AM (preworkout): 1 scoop of whey protein + 1/2 cup of oatmeal 
Meal 2, 10:45 - 11:45 AM (during workout): 20 oz. Gatorade + 10g of creatine
Meal 3, 12:00 PM (postworkout): 1 scoop of whey protein + 1/2 cup of oatmeal
Meal 4, 2:30 PM: 2 scoops of whey protein + 6 tbsp. natural peanut butter
Meal 5, 6:30 PM: 2-3 chicken breasts + hot sauce or spicy mustard
Meal 6, 10:30 PM: 1-2 cans of tuna + low-fat mayo / buffalo sauce
Meal 7, 1:00 AM: 8-10 tbsp. natural peanut butter 

And that's basically it in a nutshell. Basically I do all of my meals protein + fat with the exception of my pre- and postworkout meals. Let me know if you have anymore questions.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 18, 2007)

Monday; 6-18-2007


*ME Squat/Deadlift* (35 minutes, 23 sets)

*Rack Deadlifts* (bar set at knee level) 
135 x 3
225 x 3
315 x 3
405 x 2
495 x 1
585 x 1
*675 x 1! PR*

*Support Rows*
210 x 6
210 x 6
210 x 6
210 x 5
255 x 2
255 x 2
165 x 7

*Seated Leg Curls*
Stack x 6
Stack x 6
Stack x 6
Stack x 6

*Rope Cable Face Pulls*
Stack x 7
Stack x 7
Stack x 7

*Cable Crunches*
Stack x 15
Stack x 15

Skipped cardio today, the gym closed, and I was half drunk.  


Diet- Click here for today's FitDay. My diet today was absolutely horrible, basically low in everything but liquor, lol. Ended up going to a bar all day and getting wasted, and worked out half drunk tonight, lol. 

Sleep- 6 hours.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 18, 2007)

Here are a couple videos from today, rack deadlifting 7 plates per side for a triple: 






YouTube Video











And then a video of rope cable face pulls, basically just to show anyone who doesn't know what they look like. Basically just pulling your hands to your temples:






YouTube Video


----------



## PhreEkGarden (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey MJH, I was hoping to get a bit of help from you with changing my routine. Like I said before I do 2 ME days, but im going to change that this week. I was hoping for some advice on how to set it up with a ME/RE day. (Im still real new to westside). Id like to setup the exercises for the best carryover etc...

Like ME lower day, do rack deads / gm's or something, and RE lower day do squats / rdls, something like that?

These are my 2 example workouts of mine recently... appreciate the help if you can give me some advice on how to setup the RE day.

ME Lower day 1: Bodybuilding.com Forums - View Single Post - PhreEk's Progression of Strength

ME Lower day 2: Bodybuilding.com Forums - View Single Post - PhreEk's Progression of Strength

Edit: Btw, nice rack pull video, but the numbers dont seem to match your workout you listed...


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 19, 2007)

*PhreEkGarden*
Hey man, thanks for stopping by. I would start a journal over here at IM, so I could look at it, bro. And there should be two ME days, and then two RE/DE days per week. I'm not sure why you're mixing together an RE day and a ME day, they shouldn't be very similar at all, quite frankly. Let me know specifically what questions you have. Your ME squat/deadlift day should start off with an ME lift, such as good mornings, a deadlift variation, a squat variation, etc. And your RE days should be repetition work, so anything under 5-6 reps I wouldn't do on an RE day. 

And my rack pulls didn't even feel that difficult, lol. Must have been the liquor all day or something! Because my previous 3RM for rack deadlifts was 635 lbs. And I'm not sure what you mean about the weights not adding up? There are 7 plates on each side, count again.


----------



## PhreEkGarden (Jun 19, 2007)

What I meant by ME/RE was 1 ME and 1 RE/DE day... not a mix of both. I started out doing 2 ME's and had good gains, but its too much now.

Oh and I wasnt counting, what I meant was your video was a a triple, and your workout lists a new 1RM PR...


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 19, 2007)

Nice pull Mike, well done!  

A little Westside theory talk - I gain strength well on it, no question.  However, these gains were mostly pulling, squats, and the muscles involved in those lifts (lats, biceps, forearms, hamstrings etc).  Since last summer, my pressing has pretty much not gone anywhere.  Granted I had a chest pull last winter and it set me back a few months, still, nothing on Westside for pressing since.  The only thing that worked for me, last summer with pressing, was doing 5-7 singles at 90% and above.  What I think might be happening is we are simply not doing enough work to stimulate strength increases when we just go for new one rep maxes.  Think about it, it's really just one all out set, with one rep!  That's INSANELY low volume.  And what if you don't even hit the single?  Then what?  No work done for chest for that workout?  For whatever reason that can work fine with deadlifts and squats for me, but with pressing, I believe what I need is more reps, working within the 3-5 rep range at 80-95%, and doing many sets.

This is the approach I'm taking with P/RR/S.  I think it's working but it may be too early to tell.  I need a few more cycles of it to say for sure.


----------



## PhreEkGarden (Jun 19, 2007)

Gallaman: Thats kind of what I was thinking for my benching... thats why on my RE day I do like a 4x5 setup with bench. My numbers arent that high yet but for a long time my bench wasnt moving but doing this along with the ME day seems to be making it go up every week.


----------



## nads786 (Jun 19, 2007)

acutally i meant how do you get your meals in, i remember you saying you are alwasy out, so my question was how you still eat clean and strict if you are alwasy not home?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 19, 2007)

Gallaman said:


> Nice pull Mike, well done!
> 
> A little Westside theory talk - I gain strength well on it, no question. However, these gains were mostly pulling, squats, and the muscles involved in those lifts (lats, biceps, forearms, hamstrings etc). Since last summer, my pressing has pretty much not gone anywhere. Granted I had a chest pull last winter and it set me back a few months, still, nothing on Westside for pressing since. The only thing that worked for me, last summer with pressing, was doing 5-7 singles at 90% and above. What I think might be happening is we are simply not doing enough work to stimulate strength increases when we just go for new one rep maxes. Think about it, it's really just one all out set, with one rep! That's INSANELY low volume. And what if you don't even hit the single? Then what? No work done for chest for that workout? For whatever reason that can work fine with deadlifts and squats for me, but with pressing, I believe what I need is more reps, working within the 3-5 rep range at 80-95%, and doing many sets.
> 
> This is the approach I'm taking with P/RR/S. I think it's working but it may be too early to tell. I need a few more cycles of it to say for sure.


 
in response to your westside talk....you have to remember that the real purpose of westside is to get your numbers on the big 3 as high as possible. you can't look at it in terms of a "chest workout". It is not a chest workout, it is a bench press workout, and yes you are doing only one maximum single, but the rest of the exercises for that day should all be accessories which will indirectly help the ME lift numbers go up. So you would say, bench press for a max single, then do a heavy triceps press, like floor presses or close grip bench for 4 sets of 6-8, then you would do another tricep exercise, like pulldowns. All strengthening the triceps which is the main pressing muscle of the powerlifter. The problem I see is that while it is an awesome method for even non powerlifters to get their numbers up, it is not a bodybuilding routine, and it must be remembered that it isn't geared for that. Trying to do westside in the context of bodybuilding, is not going to get you the results you want. I would feel like I didn't do the "right" workout FOR ME, if all I did were triceps and heavy presses. I want to lift heavy, but I want more balance in my routine. This is what I believe MJH is doing, definitely a bodybuilding approach, with heavy maxes and speed work. I'd say it is debateable whether or not you can even call what he does Westside, it doesn't matter cause he is obviously doing just fine with what he is doing, it just is not PURE westside, it's his version. MJH--I would even say you could be doing even BETTER on your routine if you drop the speed work and do repetition work on those days with your drop sets and whatnot, and leave the ME days for ALL heavy work. I don't think us mere mortals need speed work, and just because the top PLs do it, doesn't mean we should. Heck, even the top powerlifters dont do speed work all the time, they sub in rep work on the DE days as well.

I agree with you, that I think we would be better served doing a higher volume of work on a heavy exercise, like 3x3, or 5x5 or 3x6 or something like that, where, sure you aren't hitting a max, but you are doing more total workload and using more volume in a higher % of your 1RM. For the non competing common folk, I think doing something like a 3x3 deadlift with 500 pounds is going to be more beneficial to you than doing a 1RM attempt with 600. Think about it....you warm up to that 600 lift and your workload is 600 pounds + your warmups, so maybe you get something like 1500-2000 total pounds. If you do a 3x3 with 500, your total workload is 4500 pounds + your warmups. More than double the tonage.

Yeah, sure, it looks nice to write down in your journal 600 PR, but unless you NEED to hit the highest number possible, more volume might be more beneficial.

wow that was long


----------



## DontStop (Jun 19, 2007)

ahh I'm finally on my own comp and the youtube is working for me (finally eh)

lookin good! impressive numbers. I'll have to try that CAT technique


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 19, 2007)

Dude...

Your DL is huge now...

Still haven't out squatted the Monkey yet though...

Good job!!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 20, 2007)

*PhreEkGarden*
Oh now I see what you meant, sorry about that. Here is how it should have looked, lol. 



> *Rack Deadlifts* (bar set at knee level)
> 135 x 3
> 225 x 3
> 315 x 3
> ...



*Gallaman*
What you're doing is very very interesting, actually. I really like the idea behind it though and I might give it a shot myself in the near future. I can't go wrong with this style training though I feel like my pressing has also come to a standstill. Today in the gym I'm going to do quite a bit more singles with suspended bench, and see what I can do about this. I really liked doing 5 singles at 90% of my 1RM, and then 91%, etc. 

*nads*
Well like you can see the way my meals all tend to fall. I usually can get them in pretty regularly, not too bad at all. Sometimes it's more difficult, but I usually find a way of making it happen.

*Stewart*
Interesting that you say this because I really feel like I benefit tremendously from speed lifts, especially from speed deadlifts. My bar speed off the floor has always been a little sluggish but from doing speed deadlifts every week or every other week for a few years now I feel like I can explode off the floor with more force than every before. Now speed bench I'll be the first to admit I'm not exactly sure if it does anything or not, lol. I think my pressing just sucks in general no matter what I do, for whatever reason.

*DontStop*
Well it's about time you finally got YouTube working! 

*The Monkey Man*
And chances are I'll never catch up to you on squat, because I hate squatting! I have no desire to up my squat right now at all, lol. I have to literally drag myself to the gym to do speed squats, even.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 20, 2007)

Tuesday; 6-19-2007


*Rest* 

*Cardio*
6 minutes of interval training on the treadmill + 10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill. Today my intervals looked like this: 

1- 3.0 MPH
2- 10.0 MPH
3- 3.0 MPH
4- 10.0 MPH
5- 3.0 MPH
6- 10.0 MPH

*Cable Crunches*
Stack x 15
Stack x 15

*Side Bends* 
30's x 15
30's x 15


Diet- Click here for today's FitDay. Today wasn't too bad, aside from the ridiculous amounts of liquor as usual, lol. This time it was 99 Bananas that I was drinking the entire time I was bartending at work, lol. 

Sleep- 7 hours.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 20, 2007)

M.J.H. said:


> Interesting that you say this because I really feel like I benefit tremendously from speed lifts, especially from speed deadlifts. My bar speed off the floor has always been a little sluggish but from doing speed deadlifts every week or every other week for a few years now I feel like I can explode off the floor with more force than every before. Now speed bench I'll be the first to admit I'm not exactly sure if it does anything or not, lol.



I'm the same way.  Speed DLs have helped quite a bit, but speed bench doesn't seem to be doing much.  In fact, I've pretty much dropped the speed bench work.  Have you tried floor presses to help with your bench total?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 20, 2007)

*Triple Threat*
No I haven't actually, but I think I might give them a shot today just to see how they feel. I totally forgot about both DB floor presses and DB swiss ball presses, both of which I have always liked.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 20, 2007)

Here's a few random pictures of the wifey and I, since I'm always posting everything else in my life in here I might as well throw in some pictures.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 20, 2007)

ok, now I know I don't have the mightiest bench press in the world, but I think my pressing numbers are respectable, so I will offer some advice.

Honestly, if you want your bench press numbers to go up, then just keep bench pressing.  No need for alternating the exercises.  Without knowing the true science behind it, I can say with confidence, that the reason westside is rotating exercises is to keep the nervous system fresh.  Now remember, the top westside guys are bench pressing 600-700 pounds regularly.  We normal folk are a far cry from that, plus we don't wear gear.

So, IMO, and especially so in your case MJH, stick to the bench press as your ME lift.  If you want variety, vary your hand positions on the bar, do a wide grip, medium grip and a close grip if you want, but keep it as close to a regular bench as you can.  The other thing I would recommend is to try to do heavy DB presses every week (you can vary the angles on these if you wanted to) and heavy shoulder presses.  Both of those lifts will greatly improve your bench strength.  My shoulder presses are strong both with DBs, and the barbell, and my DB bench is pretty strong as well, and by design, so is my bench pressing.

Floor presses are a wonderful tricep exercise and will build loads of strength.  I wouldn't do them as a ME though, I think we are better served using them for reps and getting the strength benefit that way.

Finally, it could be a technique issue.  Make a video of yourself the next time you bench heavy so we can have a look and see if there are any form issues we can address to help you out as well.  You would be shocked how much of a difference a little form adjustment can make.

So to conclude, this is my recommendation for you guys that want to bench more:
ME day-
ME bench press (always do flat bench, vary hand positions if you are stalling) 1x3 (I would go for a 3RM as well, so you get some more work in there and some more time under the bar as well as you will drill your technique better since you are doing more reps and a little less weight)
Accessory:
heavy DB presses, 3 sets 6 reps

DE day-
drop the speed bench, instead do:
floor press 3 sets 6-8 reps
overhead presses (switch between barbell and dbs) 3 sets 6-8 reps


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 20, 2007)

oh and your wife is pretty damn hot too, good job man!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 20, 2007)

Shes very pretty nice eyes.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 20, 2007)

If you're having trouble with your bench strength, you need to identify a couple of things.

1. And most importantly, WHERE in the lift do you fail? On your chest? An inch up? Halfway up? Just before lockout?
2. Did you slow to a sticking point or was it like pushing against a brick wall?

You can't break through on bench by benching alone. You have to do proper accessory work based on where you slow/stick/fail. Just in general, if your bench is sticking 4 inches off of your chest, you might structure your next ME day like this:

Incline Bench (your ME lift)
work up to a 3RM

2-Board Press (or Pin Press, but make it so the bar hits just below 4" up)
8 sets of 2 (and of course lifting as heavy as you can for 2 reps, if you fatigue, drop the weight between sets)

Side Lateral DB Raise/DB Front Raise Superset
3 sets of 8

OH DB Press
2 sets of 12

And I can't stress enough that your form has to be proper powerlifting bench form or this routine will not yield the results you want. The accessory work is done because it complements the necessary muscles to perform the lift given a specific form.

Hope this helps.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 20, 2007)

When did you get married?!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 20, 2007)

Saturday Fever said:


> If you're having trouble with your bench strength, you need to identify a couple of things.


Nice seeing you posting here again SF   .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 20, 2007)

PreMier said:


> When did you get married?!


You too Jake! (nice seeing you post again)


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 20, 2007)

lol we aren't brothers are we?  Pretty weird we kinda look alike...

Little hottie by your side there Mike, good stuff.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 20, 2007)

Good advice, Steward & SF.

And yea, when did you get married?


----------



## vdWesthuizen (Jun 20, 2007)

i'm just going to guess that he uses to the term wifey to describe his gf.  Just my thought haha but I think I may be right


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 21, 2007)

*Stewart*
Hey man, thanks for the post. I agree that your pressing numbers are very respectable, keep up the hard work. In terms of doing bench press to up your bench press strength, I'll have to completely disagree with you, bud. My bench strength has always dropped tremendously when doing bench press on a regular basis, and always jumped, the less often I bench. On Westside I probably test my 1-3RM on bench every 6-8 weeks or even less, honestly, and that's the reason I always have the most prominent strength gains on this program. The same is true for my squat and deadlift, the less often I train the lift, the higher my numbers climb. I agree that heavy pressing in the 1-5 rep range is key, and I also agree that triceps are the key to a big bench. 

*Brutus_G*
She has a very pretty body as well, lol, unfortunately you can't really tell in the pictures that I posted.

*Saturday Fever*
It's about time you finally posted here in my journal! Haven't seen you around in I can't remember how long. Definitely stick around because lately my workouts have just been so redundant it's gotten a little frustrating. But my physique has come along a great deal on Westside, so no complaints thus far. You really weren't kidding when you used to say "Westside is the only way to train." 

I'm honestly not sure where my bench press fails anymore, bro. I haven't tested my 1RM on bench in months, but last time I have - my weakness was just before lockout. But all the suspended bench pressing I have done lately might have changed that around a bit. And the sample workouts that you listed are a hell of a lot like my workouts, so at least I'm still in the right direction. 

*PreMier*
I just use the time "wifey" meaning the girl I'm dating, lol. Definitely didn't get married! 

*JerseyDevil*
I know I really hope that SF and Jake both stick around, nice to see some of the old IM folk still here. 

*Gallaman*
Funny that you say that because when I looked at your pictures, aside from you having ridiculous abs, lol - I was thinking damn we look related! Most people say I look a lot different in person than in pictures so who knows, but either way, pretty strange. Especially considering the fact that our stats are so damn similar! 

*soxmuscle*
Definitely not married, sorry for the confusion, lol. 

*vdWesthuizen*
You're guess is right on, dude, lol.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 21, 2007)

Wednesday; 9-20-2007


*ME Bench* (50 minutes, 28 sets)

*Suspended Bench Presses* (bar set 1-2" off chest)
135 x 3
165 x 3
195 x 3
225 x 2
255 x 2
285 x 1
325 x 1 (90% of suspended bench 1RM) 
325 x 1
325 x 1
325 x 1
325 x 1

This is a technique that I actually picked up from IM member Gallaman that I've done in the past with success. It's basically where you do 5 singles with 90% of your 1RM of a certain lift, and then the following week do 91-92%, and the following week after do 92-93%, etc.   

*Tate Presses*
80's x 6
80's x 6
100's x 3
100's x 3
100's x 3
100's x 2
90's x 4 

*Rope Cable Front Raises*
120 x 6
120 x 6 
120 x 6
120 x 6

_Superset_
*Internal Cable Rotations / External Cable Rotations*
12.5 x 12 / 12.5 x 12
12.5 x 12 / 12.5 x 12

*Machine Crunches*
125 x 20
125 x 20

*Cardio*
5 minutes of walking on the treadclimber. 


Diet- Click here for today's FitDay. Diet was clean today, and no liquor! 

Sleep- 7 hours.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 21, 2007)

Thursday; 6-21-2007


*DE Squat/Deadlift* (45 minutes, 45 sets)

*Speed Box Squats*
225 x 3
225 x 3
225 x 3
225 x 3
225 x 3
315 x 2
315 x 2
315 x 2

_Dropset_
*Bentover DB Rows*
110's x 4
100's x 4
90's x 4
80's x 4
70's x 4
60's x 4
50's x 4
40's x 4
30's x 4
20's x 4

_Superset_
*Hip Adduction / Hip Abduction*
155 x 12 / 155 x 12
155 x 12 / 155 x 12
155 x 12 / 155 x 12

_Superset_
*CG Cable Pulldowns / Stiff-Arm Cable Pullovers*
175 x 8 / 80 x 12
175 x 8 / 80 x 12
205 x 6 / 110 x 7
205 x 6 / 110 x 7

_Dropset_
*Crossbody DB Hammer Curls*
90's x 4/4
75's x 5/5
65's x 5/5
55's x 5/5
45's x 5/5
35's x 5/5

*DB Shrugs*
80's x 20
80's x 20

*Hyperextensions*
35 x 12
35 x 12
35 x 12

*Side Bends*
30's x 15
30's x 15

*Cardio*
5 minutes of walking on the treadclimber. 


Diet- Click here for today's FitDay. 

Sleep- 8 hours.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 21, 2007)

Here's a video of me doing box squats, I can't decide if these are parallel or not, they look a little shy of parallel. 






YouTube Video


----------



## PhreEkGarden (Jun 22, 2007)

Nice workout MJH, im going to start box squats for the first time next week... along with GM's too.  Should be interesting...

I think im going to start a journal over here to hopefully get some feedback from some of the guys on here.

Edit: Journals up....  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/81142-phreeks-journal.html


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 22, 2007)

putting up some big weight on the speed squats and diets looking good.


----------

